# please help my choice gun



## nero1299 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello, I'll take, a new gun.
Sig Sauer P226 X5 tactial, Steyr-l-a1, Fn five seven (5.7 x 28mm), Sig Sauer P 226 enhanced elite. alıcağım.money one does not matter. Do you think you can pick one ranking?


----------



## KampfJaeger (Sep 25, 2013)

What's it for? To carry? To concealed carry? For target shooting? To keep in the car? Home defense? Granted, none of those would be good choices to hunt with, so I'll assume that's not it...

There is no perfect handgun that does everything. There is always a compromise. 

If money is no object maybe you don't want any of those, but can go super premium or custom?...

Sigs are great pistols, but I've never shot a Styre, so I can't rank that one.


----------



## nero1299 (Sep 29, 2013)

operational sense, think of this as a pistol series.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

nero1299 said:


> operational sense, think of this as a pistol series.


In an operational sense the 226 ranks highest.


----------



## KampfJaeger (Sep 25, 2013)

It's somewhat a matter of taste, but I'll agree.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't have the foggiest idea what to suggest? Personally, I think there are better choices you could make; and, as for myself, I wouldn't use any of the pistols on your list. Could you elaborate? What is, 'an operational sense'? Are we DVD gun-gaming, now, or what? 

:smt017


----------



## nero1299 (Sep 29, 2013)

in my job I have to choose one of them for a long time one can use a weapon must be operational


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Can you get a Sig P226 Tac Ops?

Steyrs are nice... some consider it the "Glock killer". Good luck finding parts or a gunsmith to work on em' if you ever have an issue. Great triggers though.

No experience with FN... so no opinion on that brand.

Can't go wrong with a Sig... the X5 is usually a target/competition model, not sure if it's the best choice for a duty weapon as its a SAO firearm with a 5" barrel (usually a comp gun). An enhanced elite would probly be the better option imo if work won't let you get a P226 Tac Ops. You still get an extended beavertail and the SRT trigger and SigLite sights as standard on the enhanced elite.

What kind of work will you be doing with the firearm?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Operational effectiveness of the p226 tac ops 
click here Sig 226 TacOps: An All-Out Hotrod! - Tactiholics? - YouTube

click here


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Of the choices you mention, my selection would be "none of the above."

From your use of grammar, I suspect your application to be for use outside of the United States. If so, I would suggest you consider Česká zbrojovka (CZ). They offer several models, many of which are in use by law enforcement throughout the world.


----------



## nero1299 (Sep 29, 2013)

'll catch criminals entering the buildings


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

So.... security guard work?


----------



## nero1299 (Sep 29, 2013)

task force


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

nero1299 said:


> in my job I have to choose one of them for a long time one can use a weapon must be operational


Benvenuto 
"dove dall 'Italia vivi"napoli, roma, Milano 
capisce l'italiano


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Sig Sauer P 226 enhanced elite gets my vote of those listed, especially if you don't have big mits. In the line of a tried and true battle pistol and this is coming from a Beretta guy.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

nero1299 said:


> Hello, I'll take, a new gun.
> Sig Sauer P226 X5 tactial, Steyr-l-a1, Fn five seven (5.7 x 28mm), Sig Sauer P 226 enhanced elite. alıcağım.money one does not matter. Do you think you can pick one ranking?


SIG.....whatever model. :smt023


----------

